# need a licence?



## fritz (Dec 20, 2008)

just wondering if i would need a licence to keep an american staffordshire bull terrier. i know obiously that a dwa licence is need to keep a pit bull but as the AMstaff is so closley related to the pit bull would a licence be needed to keep an Amstaff.

cheers for the replys in advance


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

pitbulls on dwa???????


----------



## fritz (Dec 20, 2008)

ok got that wrong.. i got that wrong, but u do need a licence for one but kinda need to know if a licence is needed for an American staff


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

fritz said:


> ok got that wrong.. i got that wrong, but u do need a licence for one but kinda need to know if a licence is needed for an American staff


no you dont need one for a amstaff if you looking for a good one try a breeder from www.bullbreedsonline.com 

but please tell me your not some 15 year old as these dogs are not easy to handel


----------



## fritz (Dec 20, 2008)

lol na mate im a 29 yr old but the mrs thinks i act like a 15 yr old somtimes lol


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

you dont need a dwa or any for an amstaff the best breeder is in sheffield tho i own johnsons american bulldogs and pit bull,s , but amstaffs are nice dogs but would choose a pure american any day


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

NOPE i don't think you do : victory:


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

gear21 said:


> you dont need a dwa or any for an amstaff the best breeder is in sheffield tho i own johnsons american bulldogs and pit bull,s , but amstaffs are nice dogs but would choose a pure american any day


disagree with that but never mind


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I would be surprised to find out that you are allowed to keep American Staffordshire Bull Terriers *at all* - given that many of them are dual registered with the AKC as AmStaffs and the UKC as American Pit Bull Terriers.

Now, if you can legal-loophole an APBT by calling it an AmStaff that'd be very interesting indeed.


----------



## iXXo (Mar 8, 2009)

Least he is asking about his potential pet/checking...better than most people do. thumbs up for him..:2thumb:


----------



## dragonboy08 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> I would be surprised to find out that you are allowed to keep American Staffordshire Bull Terriers *at all* - given that many of them are dual registered with the AKC as AmStaffs and the UKC as American Pit Bull Terriers.
> 
> Now, if you can legal-loophole an APBT by calling it an AmStaff that'd be very interesting indeed.


Thats what it is a legal loophole i guess but you can own and breed amstaff's in the uk with out a licence


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

dragonboy08 said:


> disagree with that but never mind


 why do you disagree do you own any of the mentioned dogs to form an opinion


----------



## charliet (Mar 24, 2007)

You do not need a license because we no longer have dog licensing in this country.

However, American Staffordshire Terriers *are* banned, and you would risk having it seized and destroyed.

Taken from a leaflet from DEFRA:

http://www.defra.gov.uk/animalh/welfare/domestic/ddogsleaflet.pdf

It is important to note the word “type”, as none of the prohibited dogs are recognised
breeds in Great Britain. The terms of section 1 of the DDA make it clear that it applies
not only to “pure” Pit Bull Terriers but also to any dog of the type known as the Pit
Bull Terrier.
Whether section 1 of the DDA applies to any particular cross will depend on whether
the resulting dog is of the prohibited type – that is to say, whether it has the
physical and behavioural characteristics of the prohibited type. Remember that the
characteristics are essential in deciding whether or not the dog is prohibited. Not
all Pit Bull Terriers will be described as a Pit Bull Terrier by their owner. Some owners
may deliberately misrepresent the breed of their dog using terms such as American
Staffordshire Terriers (Am Staffs or ASTs), American Bulldogs and the Presa Canaria.
Other names used to describe the Pit Bull Terrier types may be Irish Staffordshire Bull
Terriers (not to be confused with a Staffordshire Bull Terrier bred in Ireland), Old
Fashioned Staffords or Traditional Staffords. There are likely to be other names being
used by people breeding fighting dogs.
Owners
should be aware that if the dog displays the defining characteristics that are
represented in the prohibited types the dog could be seized and its fate decided by the
courts irrespective of the paperwork.


----------



## burme (Mar 30, 2009)

hhhmmm intresting. thing is i know that the amstaff is a very close cousin of the pit bull so im unsure of how they stand legaly in this country


----------



## Dizz (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, given that a pitbull is not a breed, it's a TYPE, I would not recommend owning an Amstaff, as yes they would come under the pit bull umbrella. You're letting yourself in for having your dog PTS - just takes one person to report the 'pitbull owner'.

As for the person stating they own pitbulls in the UK - nice move. If you want to keep it that way, I'd be claiming it was a staffie cross myself.

I also would never recommend anyone who 'acts like a 15 year old' own a dog with such a reputation. The dogs themselves can be amazing animals, but without the correct training and obediance, and socialisation, you're basically owning a dog with POTENTIAL to hurt someone or another dog.

Dogs with strength (of ANY breed) need responsible owners, who are willing to research the breed and put the time and effort into producing a bomb proof dog.

I am sure the same goes for venomous snake owning!!!! You wouldn't want to put one in the hands of a gangsta trying to look hard :gasp:

Just my 2p... I know this is prob out of date now.


----------

